# Leitor de humidade relativa interior



## oraitecamonyes (30 Dez 2009 às 22:21)

Viva,

Sou novo neste forum e precisava de uma ajuda na escolha de um leitor de humidade relativa para interior.

Basicamente tenho de colocar um equipamento electrónico que contem lentes, as quais são extremamente susceptiveis a humidades mais altas desenvolvendo rapidamente fungos...  como o material é muito caro e tendo eu constatado que a divisão onde o quero colocar está muitissimo húmida, lembrei-me que podia comprar um leitor de humidade relativa e um desumidificador para me certificar que não ultrapasso os valores "saudáveis".
É neste ponto que vinha aqui pedir a vossa ajuda na escolha deste equipamente de leitura da HR. 

Peço desculpa porque sei que os membros do forum dedicam-se essenciamente a leitura de valores exteriores.

É que não faço ideia se esses pequenos aparelhos digitais de leitura, que se vendem por todo o lado, se têm alguma fiabilidade! Será que me podem recomendar alguma coisa de boa qualidade/preço?

Muito obrigado pelo vosso tempo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2009 às 22:57)

oraitecamonyes disse:


> Viva,
> 
> Sou novo neste forum e precisava de uma ajuda na escolha de um leitor de humidade relativa para interior.
> 
> ...



Qualquer estação meteorológica, até do LIDL, que faça a leitura da temperatura e humidade pode ser utilizada para o caso.

A própria consola interior faz a medição da humidade.


----------



## Tiagofsky (30 Dez 2009 às 23:24)

Boas!Em resposta à tua questão, deixo-te aqui um link com vários medidores de humidade.(quase específicos...) Trabalho num laboratório acreditado com uma sala climatizada e de humidade controlada e utilizamos um TESTO 175 como o que podes ver no site abaixo indicado. Existem vários higrómetros mais XPTO mas esse é básico, simples e tem a função de "log" que não sei se te interessa, mas que é bastante importante caso seja necessária a divulgação de dados de uma determinada altura...

http://www.testo-international.com/online/abaxx-?$part=PORTAL.INT.SectorDesk&$event=show-from-menu&categoryid=1223753


----------



## oraitecamonyes (30 Dez 2009 às 23:30)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Qualquer estação meteorológica, até do LIDL, que faça a leitura da temperatura e humidade pode ser utilizada para o caso.
> 
> A própria consola interior faz a medição da humidade.



Obrigado Daniel, a minha dúvida é até que ponto é que os valores obtidos nessas estações mais baratas são minimamente fiáveis?


----------



## oraitecamonyes (30 Dez 2009 às 23:33)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Boas!Em resposta à tua questão, deixo-te aqui um link com vários medidores de humidade.(quase específicos...) Trabalho num laboratório acreditado com uma sala climatizada e de humidade controlada e utilizamos um TESTO 175 como o que podes ver no site abaixo indicado. Existem vários higrómetros mais XPTO mas esse é básico, simples e tem a função de "log" que não sei se te interessa, mas que é bastante importante caso seja necessária a divulgação de dados de uma determinada altura...
> 
> http://www.testo-international.com/online/abaxx-?$part=PORTAL.INT.SectorDesk&$event=show-from-menu&categoryid=1223753




Obrigado Tiagofsky, esse Testo 175 tem boa pinta, fazes alguma ideia do preço?

ps: descobri este aqui que não tem log (q seria bom ter) mas tem um bom preço e parece resultar bem:
http://www.tetraqual.pt/loja/Humida...tro-para-medicao-em-continuo/flypage.tpl.html


----------



## Tiagofsky (30 Dez 2009 às 23:37)

Pá, ainda deve ser carote...Conta com 100 Barad€ros mais ou menos, creio eu!Mas uma coisa é certa, trabalha 5 estrelas...Não é que não confie em outros higrómetros mais baratos, mas de certeza que não têm a fiabilidade deste. Uma vez que é uma coisa assim sensível, aconselho!Para além de tudo isso, tem um tempo de resposta genial face a mudanças (abres uma porta e é imediata a alteração de valores!!).


----------



## Vince (30 Dez 2009 às 23:45)

Parece-me que o que tu precisas não são 2 aparelhos mas apenas um, nomeadamente um desumidificador automático que já traz de origem um higrómetro e higróstato para controlares a humidade pretendida e o desumidificador faz o resto sem qualquer intervenção, equipamento bastante usual em espaços como certos museus, bibliotecas,etc.

Para espaços pequenos por uns 150/250€ deves encontrar coisas dessas à venda em lojas da especialidade


----------



## oraitecamonyes (30 Dez 2009 às 23:47)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Pá, ainda deve ser carote...Conta com 100 Barad€ros mais ou menos, creio eu!Mas uma coisa é certa, trabalha 5 estrelas...Não é que não confie em outros higrómetros mais baratos, mas de certeza que não têm a fiabilidade deste. Uma vez que é uma coisa assim sensível, aconselho!Para além de tudo isso, tem um tempo de resposta genial face a mudanças (abres uma porta e é imediata a alteração de valores!!).



presumo que te estejas a referir ao 175-h2 uma vez que o h1 não tem display. sabes onde comprar cá em PT? aquele site pelos vistos não tem o h2 só os de temperatura...

@VINCE: obrigado pela dica! vou estudar essa possibilidade também


----------



## Tiagofsky (30 Dez 2009 às 23:56)

Olha, julgo (não tenho a certeza!) que a Testo Portugal é em Vagos, aí perto de ti!Mas eu vou confirmar e já digo kkc!

É Ílhavo!eheh!

Rua:Urbanização Ribas Parque 21
C.P./Cidade:3830-237 Ílhavo
telefone:234 320 280
fax:234 083 708


----------



## oraitecamonyes (31 Dez 2009 às 00:14)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Olha, julgo (não tenho a certeza!) que a Testo Portugal é em Vagos, aí perto de ti!Mas eu vou confirmar e já digo kkc!
> 
> É Ílhavo!eheh!
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado pela prontidão Tiagofsky! Afinal ja dei com o site da testo Portugal ... senti-me nabo  era mais do q evidente q seria testo.pt
Lá constatei q o preço do 175-H2 é upa upa puxadinho 300€ !!! e o único q se enquadra na casa dos 120€ é um muito parecido mas q não faz log  608-H2 

TESTO 175-H2
http://www.testo.pt/online/abaxx-?$part=PORTAL.PRT.Applications&$event=show-from-content&externalid=opencms:/Products/MeasurementParameters/humidity/Messgeraete/Datenlogger/testo_175-H2/POR.product

TESTO 608-H2
http://www.testo.pt/online/abaxx-?$part=PORTAL.PRT.ProductCategoryDesk.active-area.catalog.ProductDetail.details.technical data


----------



## Tiagofsky (31 Dez 2009 às 00:26)

De facto não tenho ideia do nosso ter custado assim tanto, mas é o que lá consta de facto!Ehehe!Se calhar em Espanha arranja-se mais baratucho...!Aqui em Portugal tudo o que seja aparelhómetros de metrologia (sim metrologia, e não meteorologia..) os representantes metem a mão, uma vez que há poucos!Tenta negociar, que foi assim que nós também fizemos!!  Qualquer dúvida, amanhã passo aqui pelo fórum e respondo-te!Agora está na hora do choco!  Ah! E sê bem vindo ao nosso meio!Participa!!


----------



## under (31 Dez 2009 às 00:35)

Vince disse:


> Parece-me que o que tu precisas não são 2 aparelhos mas apenas um, nomeadamente um desumidificador automático que já traz de origem um higrómetro e higróstato para controlares a humidade pretendida e o desumidificador faz o resto sem qualquer intervenção, equipamento bastante usual em espaços como certos museus, bibliotecas,etc.
> 
> Para espaços pequenos por uns 150/250€ deves encontrar coisas dessas à venda em lojas da especialidade



Exactamente!
Nós ca em casa temos uns quantos que foram comprados nas wortens e radios populares.
é so ligar no botao,tem outro botao com a escala de 0 a 100% e seleccionas.
Nós e por a nossa casa ser humida temos a cerca de 60 % e ele la vai tirando a agua e quando o balde ta cheio da um apito e so temos que despejar. 
O mais curioso é que é completamente automatico,ou seja, quando chega a 60% pára automaticamente, e se a humidade voltar a subir ele dispara novamente.


----------



## oraitecamonyes (1 Jan 2010 às 13:40)

Obrigado a todos pelas sugestões!

Nestes ultimos 2 dias tenho andado a investigar qual a melhor solução (qualidade/preço) para controlar a humidade.

Parece-me que vou acabar por comprar o tal desumidificador onde se escolhe o valor máximo de HR mas como este não me oferece grandes garantia,s em termos de fiabilidade dos valores, penso comprar um leitor com alarme:
http://www.duarteneves.pt/dnl_pt/077-445814.html

e talvez também este para guardar os valores ao longo do ano:
http://www.pce-group-europe.com/esp...or-climatologico-con-puerto-USB-PCE-HT71.html

com estes dois aparelhos gastarei cerca de 130€ que fazem o mesmo que o Testo 175-H2 que custa 309€.

o que acham?


----------

